# Any free sms sites



## sunny2585 (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi
friends
any more free sms sites which go very fast with in secounds..........

www.mymobile143.com


----------



## Harvik780 (Jul 6, 2007)

Wrong section.Should I report this thread?
I think I should.

And by the way,that site is worthless.


----------



## cynosure (Jul 7, 2007)

@sunny: Just google it man. They have created a gem of a site and still youre not using it.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 7, 2007)

there are mant such sites.........
*www.mobik.com/
*www.crickee.com/send-sms-free.php#send-sms
*www.gizmosms.com/


there are many more listed here:
*www.techiehome.org/viewtopic.php?t=1130
*www.techiehome.org/viewtopic.php?t=1595


----------

